# January Henry Bison Hunt



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

While my wife and I were up in Idaho elk hunting, we received the email that she was chosen to do the January 1-7 cow bison hunt. I was beyond excited, I was not expecting her to get this tag for another 10 or so years. We cleared our schedule and are excited for the hunt. I have the email from the DNR with generic info on the hunt, but was wondering if anyone has done this hunt. There is not to much info on bison hunting on the interweb. It seems like finding them is the hardest part. I am planning on having her use my 300 wsm, with the Nosler Accubonds. I would assume that would be a sufficient round for a cow. How far of a shot should we plan on? It seems like they are not as skiddish as elk. Anyone done this hunt and have any pointers. I am tempted to haul my trailer down there, but don't know if we should just get a hotel? Snowmobiles, atv's or Rokons? Its a once in a lifetime hunt for her, and I just want it to be memorable, one way or another.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a guide that knows where they are this time of year and has had good success. This is a HARD hunt this time of year. Then once you get a good guide, do whatever he says 





-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to your wife! There won't be any info about hunting them in January on the Henry's, because this is the first time it has been done. First, be prepared for a very hard hunt. Weather, pressure, and rough country all come together for a potential maelstrom of obstacles when trying to hunt bison that time of year. My cow tag in 2012 was the last two weeks of December, and I hunted on December 27 (got lucky first morning out). I used Brett Guymon with High Top Outfitters as a guide and cannot recommend them enough. Frankly, it was money well spent to have not only someone who was familiar with the unit (I was not, and getting my tag in November made it impossible for me to get out and scout before the hunt), but also provided me with access to 4-wheelers, snowmachines, and horses if needed. That alone was worth the guide fee. 

My dad got the call last year in November that somebody had turned in a late cow tag, and he did it on his own with lots of input from my guide (seriously, Brett is AWESOME) and many others. He managed to get a very old cow on his third trip down, miles from the truck and it was an adventure from what I was told. Granted, he also had like 50-60F and zero snow, whereas my temps were from -10 to 25F with 1-4' of snow. 

So, expect hot weather, cold weather, or downright frozen weather. Expect it to be completely dry, sloppy mud and freezing rain, or whiteout blizzard conditions. Expect the bison to be at the tops, middles, and bottoms of the mountains, plus out in the flats. Expect them to be right next to the road or miles away in Not-a-Chanceistan. 

They do tend to push south most years when the pressure hits. There are a few areas around Mud Springs that provide good vantage points to glass miles away, and also there tend to be a handful that keep moving back into that area throughout the fall/winter. 

It is going to be tough, and I hope you enjoy the crap out of it! Hunt as hard as you are safely able to every day, and in the end if you can't get a bison to cooperate, go to Wyoming, SD, etc and have a relaxing ranch hunt for a few grand. She will still have had the privilege of hunting wild, free-ranging bison. I sure hope you keep us posted on her hunt, and best of luck!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I say do it yourself it's much more rewarding and can be done, nothing against hiring a guide or those who do. I just personally look at it as a unique hunt why not enjoy every bit of it, from the highs to the lows you are in for a treat. 

I second the be careful with the weather as it can get nasty that time of year, a good wheeler shovel and a spair tire would be a must for me. 
my cousin drew the the bison tag a few years ago and we where up against the same thing, not too familiar with the area and quite frankly not knowing what we were up against. man what a blast of a hunt. he tagged out 3 days in.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

"I am planning on having her use my 300 wsm, with the Nosler Accubonds. I would assume that would be a sufficient round for a cow."

I've killed cow size bison with Nos Partitions, you should be good to go with the AB's.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

hazmat said:


> I say do it yourself it's much more rewarding and can be done, nothing against hiring a guide or those who do. I just personally look at it as a unique hunt why not enjoy every bit of it, from the highs to the lows you are in for a treat.
> 
> I second the be careful with the weather as it can get nasty that time of year, a good wheeler shovel and a spair tire would be a must for me.
> my cousin drew the the bison tag a few years ago and we where up against the same thing, not too familiar with the area and quite frankly not knowing what we were up against. man what a blast of a hunt. he tagged out 3 days in.


I agree with you. I am a stubborn Sob and nothing against guides, but I prefer to DIY on my hunts. If we end up eating tag soup, the memories will last our lifetime anyways. We are both in good shape and when we go elk hunt, we go where others don't want to. Its a just little intimidating going into this area not have hunted it or bison before, but that is all part of the fun!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You got snow machines? You might not be able to get writhing 30 miles of the bison if you don’t. 

Then again, you might shoot one from the road. Uncharted territory for this hunt. It’s going to be tough, but so rewarding if you can get it done!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

check out randy newbergs bison hunt he had down there in the spring. it's on you tube if that doesnt get you pumped I dont know what will. good luck


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> You got snow machines? You might not be able to get writhing 30 miles of the bison if you don't.
> 
> Then again, you might shoot one from the road. Uncharted territory for this hunt. It's going to be tough, but so rewarding if you can get it done!


Guided or DIY, regardless I would make sure you have access to snowmachines, wheelers, and horses. Those with flexible mobility are going to be the ones that kill they most bison on these January hunts I think


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> You got snow machines? You might not be able to get writhing 30 miles of the bison if you don't.
> 
> Then again, you might shoot one from the road. Uncharted territory for this hunt. It's going to be tough, but so rewarding if you can get it done!


I do, hoping for enough snow to use them. I also have 2- 4 wheelers and 2- 2 wheel drive Rokon motorcycles. We will just have to wait to see what mother nature has done for us come January.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have two Rokon's I'll take one. LOL Love those bikes.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hazmat said:


> check out randy newbergs bison hunt he had down there in the spring. it's on you tube if that doesnt get you pumped I dont know what will. good luck


His hunt was a month ago, in October. They don't have spring hunts for bison in utah


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Pinetree said:


> I do, hoping for enough snow to use them. I also have 2- 4 wheelers and 2- 2 wheel drive Rokon motorcycles. We will just have to wait to see what mother nature has done for us come January.


Yes! I'm by no means an expert on the Henrys, but I know it's rugged and out in the middle of freaking nowhere. Being willing to go places others won't or can't probably gives you a great chance at being successful.

Keep us posted. Let's see some pics of the adventure. A Henry's bison hunt is my dream hunt. Good luck!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Mr. Newberg's hunt was this past fall wasn't it? I know one of the other guys who had the same tag that appeared (by accident) on the YouTube video.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> I think Mr. Newberg's hunt was this past fall wasn't it? I know one of the other guys who had the same tag that appeared (by accident) on the YouTube video.


Newburg hunt was in October it was the first year they offered a archery non resident permit

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

My dad has the dec 1st tag and I hear it might snow 2 feet on opening weekend. I'm thinking there will be plenty of snow. We don't have snow machine. but do have side by sides. We have scouted every week in November. It is hard to find them. We have not spotted a herd yet.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Brookie said:


> My dad has the dec 1st tag and I hear it might snow 2 feet on opening weekend. I'm thinking there will be plenty of snow. We don't have snow machine. but do have side by sides. We have scouted every week in November. It is hard to find them. We have not spotted a herd yet.


The nice thing with fresh snow (and lots of it) is that it will become extremely obvious where the bison have passed through, and they won't blend in with the country as much. But, you still have to be able to get around in it. Your side by sides might be fine, but if you have the means of getting/borrowing a track kit for one that might be the ticket.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That January hunt can be one of the best or the hardest hunt that you will ever do, it all depends on the weather and how far into the desert those big woolies move to. I know of hunters that have found them on the first day and others that have hunted their rears off with never seeing a track. 

If you know someone that is a pilot and has a plane a sight seeing trip a couple days before the hunt might be in order just to let you know where they are located at before you start hunting.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> hazmat said:
> 
> 
> > check out randy newbergs bison hunt he had down there in the spring. it's on you tube if that doesnt get you pumped I dont know what will. good luck
> ...


wasnt really trying to be date or hunt specific, was just referring to it as a cool hunt and a general feel for the area to get the blood pumping.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And give the hope for your bison to die 10 feet from a road!!!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am going out there this weekend to help my father with his cow tag. From all our preparation I think what Johnnycakes said was spot on. I just finished test fitting snow chains for the trip because the forecast is calling for rain and snow. When we finish his hunt and get back I will update you on any Bison we see. 

“Few indeed are the men who now have or evermore shall have, the chance of seeing the mightiest of American beasts, in all his wild vigor, surrounded by the tremendous desolation of his far-off mountain home.” Teddy Roosevelt 
You really do have a true once in a lifetime opportunity, enjoy it.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> If you have two Rokon's I'll take one. LOL Love those bikes.


Ill take you on a ride with them. They are sweet. I upgraded the engines, so instead on 6.6 hp, they are now pushing 12 hp. Still not a speed demon by any means.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

ns450f said:


> I am going out there this weekend to help my father with his cow tag. From all our preparation I think what Johnnycakes said was spot on. I just finished test fitting snow chains for the trip because the forecast is calling for rain and snow. When we finish his hunt and get back I will update you on any Bison we see.
> 
> "Few indeed are the men who now have or evermore shall have, the chance of seeing the mightiest of American beasts, in all his wild vigor, surrounded by the tremendous desolation of his far-off mountain home." Teddy Roosevelt
> You really do have a true once in a lifetime opportunity, enjoy it.


Good luck on your hunt. I am looking forward to your update.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

My dad (he is 70) has made it back no bison taken or shot at. He spent basically 8 days hunting 4 scouting trips. We did see tracks we just couldn't make them appear. We talked to one guide from high top outfitters who said this is the hardest and worst condition he has seen. The buffalo have been pushed and pushed and are in the deepest darkest areas of the unit sometimes off the park. We did see where a herd had crossed the notom road into the park as well. I don't Think he is going out again the money is adding up quickly.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Brookie said:


> My dad (he is 70) has made it back no bison taken or shot at. He spent basically 8 days hunting 4 scouting trips. We did see tracks we just couldn't make them appear. We talked to one guide from high top outfitters who said this is the hardest and worst condition he has seen. The buffalo have been pushed and pushed and are in the deepest darkest areas of the unit sometimes off the park. We did see where a herd had crossed the notom road into the park as well. I don't Think he is going out again the money is adding up quickly.


I've spent 6 days down there hunting with a family member, those tracks crossing the Notom road are cattle. The only ones that are in the park are the ones that are crossing swap canyon and bitter creek canyon... it has been extremely difficult year and we have had our asses kicked. I've seen 7 buffalo total and have yet to see a cow that was alive (tracked a small herd only to have them intercepted by another hunter before we caught them and he killed a cow). The buffalo are all up on swap Mesa. There's a lot of them up there. Problem is you can't get to them. By the time you hike up to the top and get up into the area they are, they've been pushed so far to the east where you can't physically walk to them in a days time. Horses and camping up there for a few days will be the best bet for the upcoming hunts. A lot of people got scammed pretty hard this year by being offered additional tags. Yes the buffalo are still on the unit, but are unavailable to 95% of the hunters by limiting access this time of year by closing the only road into there. Good luck to the future tag holders down there for the next 3 seasons.... you're gonna need it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This is were these late hunts can be some of the best or the worst that you can go on. 

During the WB meeting where they recommended the extra tags and hunt for January they said that the tag holders should be told that this might be a very extreme hunt and that horses and snow machines might very well be needed, well it sounds like they were right. 

If they really want to drop the herd numbers down they are going to have to do something about these late season tags. It is almost like they want to get applicants through the pool without the ability to kill any bison.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> This is were these late hunts can be some of the best or the worst that you can go on.
> 
> During the WB meeting where they recommended the extra tags and hunt for January they said that the tag holders should be told that this might be a very extreme hunt and that horses and snow machines might very well be needed, well it sounds like they were right.
> 
> If they really want to drop the herd numbers down they are going to have to do something about these late season tags. It is almost like they want to get applicants through the pool without the ability to kill any bison.


Bingo! Opportunity is the operative word and a major reason why we now have taken from Any Weapon and have OIL Archery Sheep


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> A lot of people got scammed pretty hard this year by being offered additional tags.





Critter said:


> It is almost like they want to get applicants through the pool without the ability to kill any bison.


Come on Critter -- you listened to that WB meeting. You know that the intention was *NOT* to simply move applicants through without ability to remove bison.

The whole reason those tags were issued was due to poor range conditions which will result in dead animals. You all know this. Why try to trash that decision now that hunters are struggling? Every hunter given these additional tags was warned about the difficulty of this hunt. This was communicated very well. This was the risk that all of those hunters took by accepting these tags.

This was not a conspiracy. Ugh.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH is correct in that they were about as clear as you can be that these extra hunts were going to be extremely difficult at the Wildlife Board meeting. I was never privy to any conversation that was had between the Division and potential hunters that were selected, but if you checked the Board meeting, they mixed no words in saying this could be the most difficult hunt people could go on. 

So I don't believe they tricked anyone. Now, was the goal to move more people through the pool anyway? I can't say, but I can say that nobody was led to believe this would be anything other than hard to fill a tag.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the email that went out. It is looking like it might be an impossible hunt, not just difficult.

You


Dear Lauren,

The Henry Mtns is currently experiencing severe drought conditions. These conditions have led to a lack of forage for wildlife especially bison. In order to protect bison habitat from permanent degradation the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources recommended and the Wildlife Board approved additional permits for hunts that will occur in January.

The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources will be using the alternate list of hunters that applied for a bison hunt on the Henry Mtns to allocate these extra permits.

The DWR is contacting you to offer you this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to hunt bison because your name appeared next on the alternate list.

Please read over the following information before accepting this permit.

The hunt we would like to offer you is hunt # BI6511, Henry Mtns/Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits, COW ONLY. The season date is January 1 - January 7, 2019. To view the hunt boundaries, you make visit Utah Hunt Planner. The Wildlife Board extended the January hunt boundaries of the Henry Mtn bison unit to include the Boulder Mountains. Currently, bison do not reside on the Boulder Mountains and we do not expect them to leave the original hunt boundary. However, in the event that hunting pressure pushes them to the Boulder Mountains, hunters that accept the January hunt will be able to hunt that area this year.

Like all hunts, there is no guarantee that you will harvest a bison with this permit. This hunt will test the most experienced and prepared hunter. Expect conditions to be extremely cold, snow may be deep and roads may be drifted and impassible except with snow machines. Dense fog has inhibited hunters on some previous hunts for days. The hunt will most likely be crowded and bison herds will be moving from hunting pressure, possibly long distances. Horses may be necessary to access areas where bison historically winter on Swap Mesa, Cave Flat, Muley Canyon, and Bullfrog Creek. Trails such as the Swap Canyon trail, accessed through Capital Reef National Park (CRNP), may ice up making it inaccessible to horses. In addition, bison often times come off Swap Mesa and go into CRNP where hunting is not permitted.

If you choose to accept this opportunity the permit fee is $413, you will lose your bonus points and obtain the once-in-a-lifetime waiting period. You are also required to take the cow bison orientation course; click here to take the orientation course.

Please log onto our website https://secure.utah.gov/hflo using your date of birth and customer ID number 8678937. After confirming your information, you will see a section titled "Special offer for you". You will find your permit there; remember it can take up to 7-10 business days to receive your permit. You may also go into a regional office to pick up this permit.

You will have until 5 pm on November 12 to purchase this permit. Once that deadline has passed, we will assume you no longer want this opportunity and we will offer this permit to the next person on the alternate list.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

Thank you,

Lindy Varney 
Wildlife Licensing Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources
801-538-4851


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fly the unit, do it the mandatory # of days before you hunt. Find groups so remote other hunters won'td find them /push them so they wont wander too far from that location. Then make a game plan to get in there to kill one. Rent SideXSide's with track kits to get in even more areas.

Good luck. My dad drew a Henry Bull bison tag back in 96 I think it was... that tag went unfilled, and it still really bothers me to this day. I put 1200 miles on my truck over that 3 weeks.

The worst kind of soup is OIL tag soup.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting that up Pinetree, looks to me like the DWR did an excellent job communicating the realities of this hunt. Unless I was within 2-3 years of drawing a bonus pool tag I would jump at the offer of one of these tags--low prospect of success or not. 

And Dallan, I think a far worse kind of soup is sitting on a stack of points forever and then not being able to ever draw a tag while you still have the physical capacity to do the hunt. But to each their own I guess. 

Does it suck that the range conditions are what they are necessitating such a drastic drop in the bison herd? Of course. However, I applaud the DWR and WB for giving hunters the opportunity to manage the numbers. Good luck to the tag holders, and I hope that the bison play nicely and that you all hunt hard and stay safe.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Fly the unit, do it the mandatory # of days before you hunt. Find groups so remote other hunters won'td find them /push them so they wont wander too far from that location. Then make a game plan to get in there to kill one. Rent SideXSide's with track kits to get in even more areas.
> 
> Good luck. My dad drew a Henry Bull bison tag back in 96 I think it was... that tag went unfilled, and it still really bothers me to this day. I put 1200 miles on my truck over that 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I've done 1000 in 7 days on mine. Hiked 42.5 miles in the last 3 days of hunting... gonna try again the last few days. It doesn't matter where the herds are right now. With that many tags offered for each season, and every tag holder had 5 other helpers out looking too, you're gonna have competition


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The email that went to alternates was very well stated. "This hunt will test the most experienced and prepared hunter."

I kind of feel for the guys who drew in the regular draw and then had many permits thrown on top of and before their hunts.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Packout said:


> I kind of feel for the guys who drew in the regular draw and then had many permits thrown on top of and before their hunts.


Amen to this one!

And seeing the email, it's clear the Division did not hide the ball from anyone. There can be no complaints from anyone that took these tags as it appears the situation was fully disclosed. And I agree with johnny. Had I been in the Henry Mtns pool and they offered a hunt to me, I would have taken it and rolled the dice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I kind of feel for the guys who drew in the regular draw and then had many permits thrown on top of and before their hunts.


I know that feeling. Reminds me of my son's first ever big game hunt, Avintiquin cow elk. He drew the late Dec tag, but between drawing and hunting the DWR issued another 900 tags OTC. It was a mess. But, he did get a shot (missed LOL).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It will be quite interesting if they publish the success rates for the bison hunts for this year and even more if they break them down into the seasons. 

Kudos to the division in putting the conditions up front. If it was like last year there would be no questions asked since there was very little snow down there at this time and even in January but this year you are going to have to have a lot of hope to get into them. That sxs with tracks that Dallan suggested might be the way to go along with a portable winch and high lift jacks just in case it gets stuck. 

I think that if I had that tag I would still fly it a couple of days before the hunt just to find them and then make a battle plan. And no if I was in that pool of hunters I would of turned the tag down. I have been down there when the weather turns bad along with the snow and I would want nothing to do with it on a OIL hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You have lots of points. I do not. Unless I just get dumb lucky, I will not hunt bison in Utah in my lifetime.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Packout said:


> I kind of feel for the guys who drew in the regular draw and then had many permits thrown on top of and before their hunts.


I felt that way too, until I remembered that Utah hasn't set permit numbers before the end of the application period any way. So really, at the time people applied they didn't know what the pressure/competition was going to be. Sure, previous years usually give an idea leading to expectations, but those aren't guaranteed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> You have lots of points. I do not. Unless I just get dumb lucky, I will not hunt bison in Utah in my lifetime.


My last calculation for when I will actually draw my tag I'll be around 87 years old.

That is as long as the other applicants stay healthy and stay in the pool. Now if they start dropping out one way or another I might draw when I am in my late 70's.

Now if I moved back to Utah I odds would increase dramatically for all OIL animals along with elk and pronghorn.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You have lots of points. I do not. Unless I just get dumb lucky, I will not hunt bison in Utah in my lifetime.


You can join me on my hunt. :smile:


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I just got back from helping my dad, we found a herd of 36 bison on the north end of the unit at 9000 feet. My old man couldn't hike to them and the mules could not get there either. We also saw two groups of 9 and 10 below the Horn. We were making a stalk on one of the groups when other hunters busted them so my old man couldn't get a shot. I hiked swap Mesa and cave flat and only saw old tracks. The mules rode swap and cave flat and only saw lots of other hunters in there and no animals. It seemed to me the bison were staying as high as possible. We found a hike from the park that allowed us to glass south below swap mesa and also didn't see anything in there.The DNR officer told us that the only cows killed this hunt were on star flat by star campground, mud spring south of mount Ellen, swap Mesa, and cave flat. It was really funny to see so many hunters on the road, they all stopped and followed the mule tracks by our camp thinking they were bison lol. I didn't see one person hiking off the road the entire 2 weeks I was out there. Everyone wanted to complain and say there were no animals, but I had no problem finding them if I got out of my vehicle and hiked a little. I would approach it like a late season elk hunt. These critters are in the hardest to get to areas, for both man, horses, and mules. It is really tough that most of the people who draw these tags are older people with that usually have some sort of physical disadvantage because this is such a physical hunt.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

ns450f said:


> I just got back from helping my dad, we found a herd of 36 bison on the north end of the unit at 9000 feet. My old man couldn't hike to them and the mules could not get there either. We also saw two groups of 9 and 10 below the Horn. We were making a stalk on one of the groups when other hunters busted them so my old man couldn't get a shot. I hiked swap Mesa and cave flat and only saw old tracks. The mules rode swap and cave flat and only saw lots of other hunters in there and no animals. It seemed to me the bison were staying as high as possible. We found a hike from the park that allowed us to glass south below swap mesa and also didn't see anything in there.The DNR officer told us that the only cows killed this hunt were on star flat by star campground, mud spring south of mount Ellen, swap Mesa, and cave flat. It was really funny to see so many hunters on the road, they all stopped and followed the mule tracks by our camp thinking they were bison lol. I didn't see one person hiking off the road the entire 2 weeks I was out there. Everyone wanted to complain and say there were no animals, but I had no problem finding them if I got out of my vehicle and hiked a little. I would approach it like a late season elk hunt. These critters are in the hardest to get to areas, for both man, horses, and mules. It is really tough that most of the people who draw these tags are older people with that usually have some sort of physical disadvantage because this is such a physical hunt.


PM sent


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

We did hike over by Mud Springs and heard shooting but couldn't find the buffalo after the shooting. It is sad because my Dad just couldn't walk long enough or far enough to get to the buffalo. I hope I draw it before I'm all crippled up.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the reports. My wife has decided to turn in her tag. She had surgery a month ago and her checkup this week the Doc said things are not healing as fast as they should, he said no lifting, or strenuous activity for 2-3 more months. I was hoping that he was going to clear her for all activities, but unfortunately our minds are not in the same place. I am pretty bummed, because I was looking forward to the challenge. Best of luck to everyone, and hopefully they call someone tomorrow to offer her tag to them. Cheers.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's tough, but sounds like she made the right call.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sucks about your wife hope she gets better soon. 
That said Utah should tighten up the rules for turning back tags. It really screws the next guy and the management plan when people apply draw and then wait and see how everything looks when the season gets closer. I'm all for being able to return it but there needs to be a penalty like you get your points back but no point for the current year people would definitely be careful what they apply for

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Sucks about your wife hope she gets better soon.
> That said Utah should tighten up the rules for turning back tags. It really screws the next guy and the management plan when people apply draw and then wait and see how everything looks when the season gets closer. I'm all for being able to return it but there needs to be a penalty like you get your points back but no point for the current year people would definitely be careful what they apply for
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


There is a difference in waiting to see how the hunt shakes out, and medically not being able to hunt. With that being said though, I don't really have a problem with your proposal, you should present it at a meeting.


----------

